# Does your GR stare out the window?



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Now that it is getting nice and cool, I always have my windows open and my pups especially Marley loves to just stare out, smell the air, and sometimes bark at passerbys.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When I'm taking Lucky outside, as I'm jingling the chain, he runs to the window and looks out. Then does a circle around the chair again, stops at the window and looks out . Then he circles around the chair until he's at the window and looks out. All while I'm calling him to leash him up and get him out. Its very frustrating.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Not so much now that we live in the country but in town Buffy always sat on the couch and looked out the window watching the people walk down the sidewalk. She loves people! That is the only downside to living in the country, we all love it but I think she was happier in town.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

jessme7 said:


> Now that it is getting nice and cool, I always have my windows open and my pups especially Marley loves to just stare out, smell the air, and sometimes bark at passerbys.
> View attachment 2149
> 
> View attachment 2150
> ...


Man I missed seeing these Great pictures!!!! Beautiful puppies!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yep....Samson sits at the window everytime anyone leaves the house..... He makes us feel guilty, every time we go to work, too.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Rick, it looks to me like Samson is just checking you're far enough away that he can do what he likes!

Harvey doesn't stare out of the window while we're indoors. But he does do it if we go outside without him. Last night, I popped outside the front of the house to fetch something from the car. Was only gone a couple of minutes, but when I got back Harvey was laying in the doorway waiting and got so excited when I came indoors again. It was as if I'd been gone for days... Bless'im


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Lucky's mom, I acctually got tons of pictures of Marley and Maya (I think I am addicted to taking pics of them), but dont want to overdo posting pics of them. 

I like those pics Rick. I bet Samson gives you those sad eyes too, I wonder how long he stares out there for....until you return?


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Tabitha likes looking out the windows. Lately in the evening though, she has started to see her reflection and wants to chase "that big dog outside!"


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

My neigbor started looking at my window one day when I was outside visiting and he just broke out laughing. I look to what he's laughing at and inbetween two mini-bind shades is a nose pushed against the screen. Lucky couldn't see, but he could smell.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> Rick, it looks to me like Samson is just checking you're far enough away that he can do what he likes!


That's possible too. The kids say he either sits at the window or the front door, waiting for me to come back.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Marley looks great. Don't EVER worry about posting too many pictures. I'm sure I can speak for almost everyone on that issue.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Marley looks great. Don't EVER worry about posing too many pictures. I'm sure I can speak for almost everyone on that issue.


Hey thanks, your Jesse looks awsome! Marley has a very light face, maybe it would get closer to his ear color as he grows.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

In a puppy, the ear color is usually a good indication of what their color will be when they grow up. Marley looks great!


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

jessme7 said:


> I bet Samson gives you those sad eyes too, I wonder how long he stares out there for....until you return?



Yes Samson gives us the sad eyes...It Don't work for anyone but me....:doh:


Samson stares out there for a while....but he gives up and starts laying at the top of the stairs


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Our storm doors are full glass and all my Goldens have loved that .they lay beside it and watch out. Whenever we have to replace them I always get the all glass, am I trained or what? Of course it is challenging trying to keep the glass clean with the nose and paw prints.lol


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

goldenstaples said:


> Our storm doors are full glass and all my Goldens have loved that .they lay beside it and watch out. Whenever we have to replace them I always get the all glass, am I trained or what? Of course it is challenging trying to keep the glass clean with the nose and paw prints.lol


Ours are half glass/screen, the bottom is just plastic about 1/2 way up. Josie is the only dog that can lean against the door and gaze out and she loves to do it. The other dogs have to crane their neck or get up on their hind feet to see out. Josie just leans and gazes, I like to watch her. She doesn't bark usually, but if there's a cat she'll growl a low throaty growl.


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

He's sits on the coutch staring out the window all day waiting for his daddy to come home


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

maple looking out the window - her tail was wagging and everything. I got up to see what she was looking at, and there was nothing there. Perhaps the neighbourhood ghost was walking their dog... Silly girl


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Does everyone else have to clean the nose smudges and slobber marks off their windows?


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Does everyone else have to clean the nose smudges and slobber marks off their windows?


Oh YES of course! I could wipe down the bottom half of the sliding glass door everyday and it would have nose marks on it 5 mins after I clean it. :doh: Its just something I give up on (having a clean glass door) so I just wipe it down every 3 days just to say I dont leave it there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jessme7 said:


> Oh YES of course! I could wipe down the bottom half of the sliding glass door everyday and it would have nose marks on it 5 mins after I clean it. :doh: Its just something I give up on (having a clean glass door) so I just wipe it down every 3 days just to say I dont leave it there.


Yep, sliding glass door, front window and both back windows in the car. Actually, he's also just started jumping to the front seat of the car while we're in the store... If we're paying attention, we can see him hop back into the back as we're coming out of the stores.... Thinks he's being sneaky....


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Does everyone else have to clean the nose smudges and slobber marks off their windows?



Oh yes, it seems as if I spend my days wiping doors and windows of slobber & smudges. Of course, that's an exaggeration and I wouldn't have it any other way. I love that slobber and nose juice!:agree:


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep, sliding glass door, front window and both back windows in the car....


Yep, the back windows of the car too! almost forgot. I would go through the car wash...thinking my car looks so good then when I look at it from the outside the back window is filthy! There is no getting away from that for me because I take them to places all the time and we go to obedience class at least 2x a week.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Darn, every time I've tried to post someone walks in ... doctors just don't appreciate how important this is! Anyway, Bentley doesn't leave slobber trails on the sliding glass windows only because we leave the door open while we're away; we have one of those Orvis magnetic screens, that hangs from a tension rod, so he can go in and out. However, we gave my folks a Costco-sized Windex because Bent's souvenirs left theirs a literal drool door.


----------



## 2GOLDENMOM (Dec 13, 2005)

Catie and Chloe are always on patrol, alerting us whenever they see joggers, cats cutting across the yard, the mail truck, etc. Their favorite is when I open the blinds to the deck sliding door, they come running cause then they and sit and watch for the dreaded DEER!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nope, they don't sit and stare out windows at all. They may run to a window if they someone out there though maybe walking by or something. But that is very seldom.

One word of caution, make sure there not able to jump out the windows. The reason I mentioned this is because not too long ago a Pitt came out a window and charged Kody! 

I'm not saying anyone's goldens in here would do that, but just mentioning it because it totally terrified me. There was a fight, the pit went after Kody. Thank God some men accross the street came in to rescue us, they got the pit off Kody so as I and him were able to rush out and get home to safety and call 911 and report it. We were walking on the road and I heard a dog all of a sudden begin scratching at a window fiercly, I then heard a hit on the ground knew it was dog....but I wasn't prepared to see a Pitt, I had no idea what type of dog it was till it got through the tree's and was in the open and charging towards us. I knew we were in trouble.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> Nope, they don't sit and stare out windows at all. They may run to a window if they someone out there though maybe walking by or something. But that is very seldom.
> 
> One word of caution, make sure there not able to jump out the windows. The reason I mentioned this is because not too long ago a Pitt came out a window and charged Kody!
> 
> I'm not saying anyone's goldens in here would do that, but just mentioning it because it totally terrified me. There was a fight, the pit went after Kody. Thank God some men accross the street came in to rescue us, they got the pit off Kody so as I and him were able to rush out and get home to safety and call 911 and report it. We were walking on the road and I heard a dog all of a sudden begin scratching at a window fiercly, I then heard a hit on the ground knew it was dog....but I wasn't prepared to see a Pitt, I had no idea what type of dog it was till it got through the tree's and was in the open and charging towards us. I knew we were in trouble.


Yikes!!!! That is terrifiying. I hope Kody was ok??

Actually we can no longer open my big picture window. Yes, its the window that lets in all that wonderful, cool fresh air. Because Lucky almost went through the screen to get a cat.


----------

